# ports tree update on offline machine



## beginner (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi,

I think portsnap downloaded files are under /var/db/portsnap/files after running [CMD=]# portsnap fetch[/CMD] . Is that true?
Can I use those downloaded files on another offline machine which has the same FreeBSD 8 running in order to update ports tree in offline?
Please advise me how to update ports tree on offline FreeBSD machine.

Thank you.
regards


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 19, 2010)

What is the point of updating ports tree on offline machine?


```
# portsnap fetch
# tar -czf portsnap.tar.gz /var/db/portsnap
```

on offline machine

```
# tar -xf portsnap.tar.gz -C /var/db
# portsnap extract
```

but you know, that in order to update ports you need to fetch distfiles [search forum for similar threads]


----------



## beginner (Jan 19, 2010)

In case, I have very slow Internet connection or without Internet, I would like to use FreeBSD instead.
Yeah, I'd already have some answer to fetch ports to distflies in the forum.
Thank you very much.


----------

